# Beziehen Sie kostenpflichtige Add-ons zu Online-Spielen bevorzugt via Download?



## Administrator (4. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2005)

wenn ich was dafür bezahle, dann will ich auch was in die hände bekommen und nicht im falle eines festplattencrashs,... auf nen rohling mit (stark) beschränkter haltbarkeit angewiesen sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich was dafür bezahle, dann will ich auch was in die hände bekommen


Dito. Außerdem interessieren mich kostenpflichtige AddOns für Onlinegames nicht.


----------



## Vordack (5. Juli 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2005 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 04.07.2005 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es kommt ganz drauf an was man im Laden "mehr" dafür bekommt, und damit meine ich nicht die Verpackunf oder oder den "Rohling".

Wenn ne Karte dabei ist oder ein Handbuch, dann kaufe ich es im Laden, sonst lade ich mir es runter.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Juli 2005)

Vordack am 05.07.2005 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es kommt ganz drauf an was man im Laden "mehr" dafür bekommt, und damit meine ich nicht die Verpackunf oder oder den "Rohling".


Und wenn man es gar nicht im Laden bekommt? So wie *>>>dieses hier<<<*. Worauf ich aber auch verzichte, gibt massig Module so zum runterladen


----------

